# wow! p-fish really took a nose dive



## Stick

I've been a member of p-fish for about 3 yrs. Since Nick introduced me to p-fury I pretty much abandoned p-fish. I asked a question about where to find a big tank on here and got very little for response. I figured I would see if anybody on p-fish could help me out. I asked the question on tuesday and so far no one responded. Not only that but my question is still question #10 on the first page of p-discussion. So since tuesday there have only been about 10 or so posts on the main discussion board. That site really sucks







That just goes to show how much p-fury rocks







There's so many people responding here that if your question isn't answered, it's off the page in less than a day. I just thought I would share my experience. How many people here made the switch from p-fish?


----------



## Judazzz

Specializing always pays off, but also limits the number of potential members - predfish has taken the path of covering many different categories, which attracts its own followers. PFury decided to narrow it all down to one aspect of the hobby, which attracts a crowd of its own.
Both approaches have their pro's and con's, and none is better than the other, imo.

But since I only have piranha's (and a few tank mates), I more or less made the same switch, over a year ago - PFury just suits my specific needs better than predfish does. But that's just me...


----------



## 521 1N5

I'd have to say with the exception of a few, it was the mods/admins who made that site go downhill.


----------



## RhomZilla

Aside from what Judazz stated, Ive also directed my attention to JUST piranhas. And where would be a better place to go, then the place that puts thier concentration on that certain interest. I do occassionaly go to PFish to help and see their deals, but I've made more friends and met some of the most coolest folks here. So this is the reason I place my residence here.


----------



## LEOPOLDI

I was a member at pfish and have been lurking this board for a long time now and I must say I prefer this site MUCH better









Its pretty sad over there at pfish now, the only person that answers questions or gives advice is phatboy and he kills all of his fish!! I feel bad for the new members that post a question or ask for advice and he immediately answers...poor posters and poor posters fish









Another thing I hate about Pfish is that one annoying guy thats on the board all day your fish is my fish's #$#$# or something..man that guy is just not funny but he thinks he is. Did anyone see that post he made talking trash about kelly osborne and sayin how ugly she is?? Not to be an ass but has he seen a picture of his gf? geez talk about a hypocrite.

The admins also have a snooty way about them.. Narc is cool though

Questions get answered a lot faster on this forum and by more knowledgable peope IMO. PFURY ROCKS!!!


----------



## Neoplasia

Heh, I love when people board-bash. It's just the Internet already.


----------



## DiXoN

the piranha section is slow on p-fish now but i think its because most of the poster for p's come here.
its like the non p stuff on p-fury it is also slow just me sometimes and innes i forgot innes lol.
anyway pred fish is a cool board as p-fury is they are just different and stick i remember when p-fish's piranha forum was the most active when you and i were on there loads as well as many others thats were i remembered you from.
things change though and for the piranha section on pred fish i think p-fury sorted that one.
i'm usually in the other predatory fish and bottom dwellers forums they move loads.
dixon


----------



## MR.FREEZ

you ask a question here and its usually answered in a min by three

people


----------



## AzNP

who r the mods for P-fish now?? did they hav a switch or sumthing???


----------



## sweet lu

including me









i dont have anything about pfish, i think they are a ok site and i go on there to get a different view from people who dont know me to see if there replies are different

oh, "my fish is your b****" is dracofish boyfriend here and she likes to argue a lot so i would watch out what you say about her boyfriend


----------



## LEOPOLDI

Neoplasia said:


> Heh, I love when people board-bash. It's just the Internet already.


sorry if that was a bash..it was just a rant that went on a little too long..I should have just said I prefer Pfury.


----------



## Neoplasia

Lol, nah I don't care. People like it, people don't, no skin off my nose either way. Just like any hobby with multiple boards, everyone will have it's fans and nay-sayers. Heh, I do get a kick out of people who complain about a site (any site) but who don't want to contribute, a board's only as good as it's members. That's why certain ones have gone away, and others have stuck around.


----------



## Neoplasia

AzNP said:


> who r the mods for P-fish now?? did they hav a switch or sumthing???


 The staff has largely stayed the same, a couple new guys have been added, but essentially it's the same core that's been around for a long time.


----------



## 521 1N5

Neoplasia said:


> That's why certain ones have gone away, and others have stuck around.


 maybe that's the problem...have you ever just said "hey, why did these people go away?"

or was it...eh, who cares no skin off my nose.


----------



## Neoplasia

521 1N5 said:


> Neoplasia said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why certain ones have gone away, and others have stuck around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe that's the problem...have you ever just said "hey, why did these people go away?"
> 
> or was it...eh, who cares no skin off my nose.
Click to expand...

 Maybe...but unfortunately I have no idea what you just said.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

I like predfish, it is a good board. If you are into piranhas then you will find your way here because that is our focus. If you are into other fish, we are the little guy and they are much larger. It is all about your focus and the fish you keep, not really about the different boards...imo. I have never had a problem with the mods there and there are some very knowledgable members as well.


----------



## 521 1N5

Let me make it clear for you...I know you are a master at word debating, but I will try to keep up with your skill.

Have you ever----got it so far?? okay have you ever thought about why people who used to be dedicated to the site left, and tried to fix things?? still with me??

good..

or do you just say f*ck them and keep things how they are..

I hope I was clear enough.


----------



## Neoplasia

People? What? Hahahah omg dude you're hilarious. I was talking about boards, but whatever. Seems like you need to learn to follow a conversation, not me.







Anyways if you wanna start another one of these immature board-bashing fights, go for it, you'll be lonely.








kthxbye


----------



## Xenon

Different strokes for different folks. Keep in clean guys, board bashing aint allowed.


----------



## sweet lu

play nice now


----------



## scrubbs

i am a member of both because i like the drama like this. I dont even need the tv. We got pfury members arguing about how bad pfish is. its awesome. I can turn on winamp, listen to music while i basically read about a soap opera. We have the tandem couple of draco and rich. We got phatboy. We have a head in a jar. We have NARC and josh and many many more characters. What more do you need? Its all entertainment. to take words from bubb rubb, its all about the flo...

Why does everyone care to bash a site? it doesnt make sense. So what if your post didnt get a response? what if no one had a tank for sale? would you rather have 20 people replying useless sh*t like "hey man, what are you gonna put in it?" or "dude, my mom's friends uncle's brother's nephew has a tank ill go check on it". only to find out its a 20 gallon What the hell is with the message board pride stuff. So you belong to an online community that deals with piranha and other fish realted stuff. Big deal, why dont you go to your real life friends and talk about how your message didnt get answered on pfish and stuff, im sure they will be glued to their chairs. Its just so stupid to argue about how much better one site is from another. like really, come on.

its so funny that people care about all this stuff. How many of you guys donate money or offer to pay expenses for pfury or pfish. I know i dont. I leave that up to josh and the community sponsers at pfish, and i guess the sponsors and XENON here. So guys, who cares, your wasting bandwidth. Why would you complain about pfish on pfury when teh people that are gonna look at this thread are already on pfury.

Way to go. you all rule. and i do too, since im replying to this thread.


----------



## RhomZilla

scrubbs said:


> i am a member of both because i like the drama like this. We got pfury members arguing about how bad pfish is. its awesome.


 I like both boards because it deals with my interest. Dramha between the 2 boards are usually generated by people who got banned or noobs that dont know the history behinde both and its relevancy towards each other. Alot dont even know that members on PFury are also members on PFish.

PFish might be generating slow responses at the momment with people leaving.. but seasons change, people change, and interests change. Some might've felt that the hobby that first attracted their interest wasn't for them, while some have aquirred all the knowledge they need to keep the hobby going. PFury has its momments also with members comming and going. Sometimes not having threads answered for days. Everyone goes through a dry spell.

Neo said it best... "I do get a kick out of people who complain about a site (any site) but who don't want to contribute, a board's only as good as it's members. That's why certain ones have gone away, and others have stuck around."


----------



## Neoplasia

Nice post Rhom. I remember last time there was a lull at PFish and certain members of (what I affectionately call) The Stupids come out of the woodwork to proclaim it's impending demise and offer their unique insight.







Used to bother me, but now I just get a big kick out of it, especially seeing who's complaining and why. Always a good time. I mean hey it's just a silly hobby, when did we start caring so much what total strangers thought about us or a web site? I got better things to do than have my feelings hurt by silly people with a chip on their shoulder, but I always got time to remind them how silly they are.









PS There's a reason why I was a staff member at both PFury and PFish at the same time. Anyone who knows me can tell you that I'm not one to get involved in things that I consider to be shoddy. Aaah, yes it's good to be back.


----------



## Josh

521 1N5 said:


> Let me make it clear for you...I know you are a master at word debating, but I will try to keep up with your skill.
> 
> Have you ever----got it so far?? okay have you ever thought about why people who used to be dedicated to the site left, and tried to fix things?? still with me??
> 
> good..
> 
> or do you just say f*ck them and keep things how they are..
> 
> I hope I was clear enough.


 We don't cry when a complete massengil disappears


----------



## Stick

My purpose of this thread was not to bash p-fish. I appoligize if it came off that way. I just remember back when that was the only place I knew of to talk about p's, it was just like this. With constant posters. Yes a lot of it was pointless crap but at least there was people talking. I check in there once in a while just to see if there is anything interesting but its not often enough to notice how little activity is going on. My point wasn't that no one responded to my post, my point was that no one was responding to anything. It's like a ghost town now. I'm sure they have plenty of good info about other fish. I was just really surprised at how may people their piranha discusion lost. I was wondering how many people came over here from there. Even though I agree with Scrubbs, drama does make good reading, I wasn't trying to cause any when I started this post.


----------



## mechanic

I like this site and pred-fish.
I think they both rock.








The piranha forum at pred-fish does seem a tad slow at the moment,maybe because of the traffic here,but everything else is cool.
I don't see why anyone has to choose.I just either hit "home" or "favorites" to go to which ever site I want at the time.
I usually end up here however.
Later
Eric


----------



## Neoplasia

Unfortunately you're mistaken. Ghost town? Maybe just the topic you're interested in, but there's ample traffic there. Pretty sweeping generalization if you ask me. It's not very surprising when there's a board that's pretty much dedicated to piranhas, in fact it makes sense especially considering there are banners to PFury. So you're basically saying that the entire site "took a nose dive" because the piranha section doesn't have enough activity to suit you? Ok cool, that's your perogative to think that way, it's quite silly but you're entitled to that. *shrug*



> I don't see why anyone has to choose.


Mechanic, that's the most ridiculous thing about these pointless threads: there's absolutely no reason why people have to!

Now if we're talking about the Water Cooler then I'll be the first to say it's a troll haven. But for that matter so's the Lounge, nature of the beast I guess.


----------



## vfrex

Your post was replied to within 2 days. Thats not bad considering it was in the wrong forum. If you are looking for a tank, you don't make a thread asking where to buy one in the piranha forum. You could try the aquarium discussion forum, or perhaps even the water cooler forum. Not bashing you, just saying that a little thought and a little patience on your part could have prevented this entire thread.


----------



## fishofury

I've checked out their site and it's a good site, but P-Fury is just plain better.


----------



## ZMonte85

I found this site first, but I am a member over there. I just enjoy this site more.


----------



## dracofish

LEOPOLDI said:


> Another thing I hate about Pfish is that one annoying guy thats on the board all day your fish is my fish's #$#$# or something..man that guy is just not funny but he thinks he is. Did anyone see that post he made talking trash about kelly osborne and sayin how ugly she is?? Not to be an ass but has he seen a picture of his gf? geez talk about a hypocrite.


Hi, yeah, that's my b/f, dickwad...and he's only active on that board when he has nothing better to do at work. There are slow times in the world of network administration, ya know. Other than that, the only board he visits is Aqua-Addiction, which he is the board tech of.

Oh, and I don't look like that anymore. The asshole that posted that picture (I know who it is, but I'll leave names out of it) took it from a thread I made on another board entirely about my weight loss progress. The person modified my b/f's post because he has a personal problem with him. So, in short, I don't look like that anymore, moron. I'm half that person (and have lost enough weight to equal just that)...and a hell of a lot better looking. Some people start living later on in life. To prove my point, just check out my member profile...

I also find it funny that you make that your first post on this board. What, did you join this board just to bash Pfish, or are you really someone else that's too much of a coward to come out and say what they really think? I checked out the posts by the member LEOPOLDI on Pfish...that person hasn't posted anything since the beginning of 2002. I find it kind of odd that someone that supposedly knows everything that has gone on with that board recently wouldn't have any recent posts. Hmmm, me thinks you are a cover...


----------



## Red_Belly_Pacu

Let me tell you my personal story about predatoryfish.net. A while back ago, I wanted to sell some of my fishes so I posted it up in the buy&sell thread at pfish. The next thing I know I get an email from the admin saying that I was someone else and I was banned. And the admin said that I was a person named Leo, a wholesaler who was banned before. WTF? Anyway, the admin came off very very hostile in the email and I was not the person, Leo.

Anyway, Josh, you should put down that gun that you own. Your attitude reflects how you run the site. And another thing, my name is not Leo nor am I a wholesaler.


----------



## Josh

You see, the funny thing about your reply is that you just registered, and made your first post to say this. You didn't have a very good response when I called you out on it either. I believe it was a very nice "f*ck you". 
I came off hostile because you came off hostile. Your IP address matched that of Leo Garcia. My attitude reflects that of a person protecting members against fraud. Don't like that? Too bad. 
Your right, my attitude does reflect how I run that site. Protection. Protection of the members from the likes of people such as yourself.


----------



## Neoplasia

I believe they call that ownage.


----------



## Red_Belly_Pacu

Josh said:


> You see, the funny thing about your reply is that you just registered, and made your first post to say this. You didn't have a very good response when I called you out on it either. I believe it was a very nice "f*ck you".
> I came off hostile because you came off hostile. Your IP address matched that of Leo Garcia. My attitude reflects that of a person protecting members against fraud. Don't like that? Too bad.
> Your right, my attitude does reflect how I run that site. Protection. Protection of the members from the likes of people such as yourself.


 Hey man, whatever! You are just making up stories. Anyway, I am not Leo Garcia. I do not know what you are talking about. I am not Leo. I do not care. I just wanted to share my story.


----------



## Xenon

I think what people fail to realize is that us and Predfish are partners. This is why we have a webring. It doesnt matter who has the most posts, we are both striving together to better the hobby we all love. I must say we are doing a good job







Thats all that really matters


----------



## Neoplasia

What really matters is when you're going to stop drinking lite beer you fruitcake.


----------



## Xenon

Neoplasia said:


> What really matters is when you're going to stop drinking lite beer you fruitcake.


Darren, if you were here in person, I would whoop your little Canadian ass.....thats just a plain fact.









Lite beer doesnt effect my guns!


----------



## Josh

Red_Belly_Pacu said:


> Josh said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see, the funny thing about your reply is that you just registered, and made your first post to say this. You didn't have a very good response when I called you out on it either. I believe it was a very nice "f*ck you".
> I came off hostile because you came off hostile. Your IP address matched that of Leo Garcia. My attitude reflects that of a person protecting members against fraud. Don't like that? Too bad.
> Your right, my attitude does reflect how I run that site. Protection. Protection of the members from the likes of people such as yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey man, whatever! You are just making up stories. Anyway, I am not Leo Garcia. I do not know what you are talking about. I am not Leo. I do not care. I just wanted to share my story.
Click to expand...

 And one time, at band camp............


----------



## Neoplasia

Xenon said:


> Neoplasia said:
> 
> 
> 
> What really matters is when you're going to stop drinking lite beer you fruitcake.
> 
> 
> 
> Darren, if you were here in person, I would whoop your little Canadian ass.....thats just a plain fact.
Click to expand...

 Want an umbrella with that?


----------



## dracofish

Light beer = low octane weasle pee...


----------



## Neoplasia

dracofish said:


> Light beer = low octane weasle pee...


 American lite beer at that, so it's like diet water.


----------



## Xenon

get off my board you predfish heathens! I curse joo!!!!!!!11


----------



## Xenon

Neoplasia said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Light beer = low octane weasle pee...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American lite beer at that, so it's like diet water.:rock:
Click to expand...

 I have to maintain my buff physique in anticipation of our Canadian slobberknocker, ass.


----------



## Neoplasia

"Have an issue, here's a tissue."


----------



## Xenon

try posting an image that works..... eat it Frenchie!

DIEEEEEEEEE


----------



## scrubbs

you ever notice that its these kinds of threads that get the most traffic? 8 people looking right now,,,, go pfish/pfury partnership!!!!!!!11onetyone!!!!11111


----------



## Neoplasia

Xenon said:


> try posting an image that works..... eat it Frenchie!
> 
> DIEEEEEEEEE


Your stupid American IMDB website sucks ass. There you go junior.









*try fixing your avatar now....ass.* --xenon


----------



## Xenon

scrubbs said:


> you ever notice that its these kinds of threads that get the most traffic? 8 people looking right now,,,, go pfish/pfury partnership!!!!!!!11onetyone!!!!11111


 they are only looking for me to post my nude pics of Joshua. He is sexay when he gets mad.....


----------



## kdblove_99

Damn, What's with some people? If you are a P owner i would think you would like this board better. For my needs i visit Predfish more than this one and i personally like it better. But, That doesn't mean it is a better site it's just a better site for me.

Leo, you got owned, big time.

Draco, Why don't you call out who you think it is instead of beating around the bush, This isn't highschool.

If it is Peacock Bass i say good for him. Your fish is my fishes Beach and you follow him around to every board posting right after each other bashing the guy.

Your BF does post all day everyday he is the top 3 posters at Predfish every single day. Maybe he should look for other work if they are that slow. Most of his posts are garbage.


----------



## Xenon

kdblove_99 said:


> This isn't highschool.


 It isnt? Damn.


----------



## Olson




----------



## Innes

I believe threads like these suck, it is plain to see for anyone that both sites are full of hard work and dedication, also for a free advice service they both are very effective


----------



## Innes

Olson said:


> :laugh:


----------



## Neoplasia

Innes said:


> I believe threads like these suck, it is plain to see for anyone that both sites are full of hard work and dedication, also for a free advice service they both are very effective


 They suck, but yet they're just so goddamn entertaining. This is keeping me in stitches, I can feel the floodgates about to open.


----------



## dracofish

kdblove_99 said:


> Draco, Why don't you call out who you think it is instead of beating around the bush, This isn't highschool.
> 
> If it is Peacock Bass i say good for him. Your fish is my fishes Beach and you follow him around to every board posting right after each other bashing the guy.
> 
> Your BF does post all day everyday he is the top 3 posters at Predfish every single day. Maybe he should look for other work if they are that slow. Most of his posts are garbage.


I have no idea who LEOPOLDI is...his behavior is just dripping with suspicion of a dual account, that's all. I said that I know who posted my picture...but that's not any of this board's business anyways.

As for Peacockbass, I certainly don't follow him anywhere. If you look, I have only posted in one thread that he has started on this board. The only other fish related board that he's even allowed on (that I know of) is AT, unless that's changed. I wouldn't know, I'm not an active member there. Back when he was still on Pfish, if you look, most of the time he was the one to start an argument, not me or my b/f. So, taking all that into consideration, I'd hardly call that "following him around." If anything, you have things reversed. I avoid that kid like the plague.

As for my b/f's posting...what business is it of yours? Is he personally harming you by posting? I didn't think so. He posts in the off-topic forums more because the on-topic forums are pretty much dead at times. He gets his job done, so again, what harm is he causing? Why do you care?


----------



## Olson

dammit!you guys argueing is taking away the attension off my "Nazi red neck Josh" pic..so stop it


----------



## Xenon

Olson said:


> dammit!you guys argueing is taking away the attension off my "Nazi red neck Josh" pic..so stop it


 best picture, ever!


----------



## slylie

hey guys, whats going on in this thread?


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Just waiting for breakfast.


----------



## fishofury

slylie said:


> hey guys, whats going on in this thread?


 Maybe you should read it


----------



## Neoplasia

slylie said:


> hey guys, whats going on in this thread?


 Man, I have no f'n idea anymore. I just wish I had some popcorn, Draco's about to have a stroke. This sh*t is classic.


----------



## Stick

Stick said:


> My purpose of this thread was not to bash p-fish. I appoligize if it came off that way. . My point wasn't that no one responded to my post, my point was that no one was responding to anything. It's like a ghost town now. I'm sure they have plenty of good info about other fish. I was just really surprised at how may people their piranha discusion lost.


 Relax guys. Didn't you read what I just said? I'm not bashing p-fish! I'm saying I was surprised at how little activity is going on in the piranha discusion n p-fish. That sums it up. I'm sure there is good info about other fish. I was just refering to the piranha discusion when I said they took a nose dive and with that I was referring to the traffic in general. Not MY post. When did I ever say that anyone had to chose? My point of the post was "p-fish's piranha discussion doesn't have much traffic lately, did everyone come over here?" Maybe I should have left it at that.I guess I asked for it by saying they "sucked" but once again I was just refering to the traffic on the piranha discussion board this week. I'm the last person to try and stir sh*t up. Check my history. I usually avoid conflicts. I had no idea this was going to get people upset.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala

I'm a member of both boards but don'y post here much. I don't have P's anymore so I basically come here to check out the lounge, Non P pics and bust PastorJeffs balls occasionally.

If you were looking to buy a tank, the Buy/Sell forum would have been a better place to post not in the P section.

Both boards have their ups and downs. I think the non-P forums here are much slower here than on Pfish but that is because this is a Piranha board. To each his own, don't try to start a rivalry that isn't there.


----------



## dracofish

Neoplasia said:


> slylie said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey guys, whats going on in this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I have no f'n idea anymore. I just wish I had some popcorn, Draco's about to have a stroke. This sh*t is classic.
Click to expand...

 I'm glad you enjoy getting off at my expense, dear...


----------



## Neoplasia

Yeah well it's either laugh at it or don't. That's my deep thought of the day....:rock: You have to admit though, it is pretty funny. Well to me it is, I'm not directly involved. "It's funny because it's not me." -Homer S.


----------



## dracofish

Neoplasia said:


> Yeah well it's either laugh at it or don't. That's my deep thought of the day....:rock:


 Oh believe me, I find humor in it too...in my own sick and twisted way...


----------



## Neoplasia

Stick said:


> I had no idea this was going to get people upset.


 Heh hey man don't sweat it, I get what you're trying to say. No harm done. Not your fault if some of the silly people get all wound up over nothing.







And hey, you've got the most popular thread going right now, that's always something right?


----------



## slylie

over on pfish we condone users leaving to join specialized boards, or all boards for that matter. We know what its like to direct traffic to a website. There are allot of administrators that dont allow remote linking to other sites with the same theorem, where as we (as long as it is done tastefully) welcome it. In the begining neoplasia and i had to bombard established forums with our address hoping to get a few users, before they were deleted by hating moderators and admins. In the long run, more and more people are using the internet and of those people, some are going to want to know about keeping fish, and both numbers grow in such a way that no single forum could support and answer the enquiries of all these people. So of course more and more boards will surface as intrest grows. You can go ahead and disscuss which board is better, if one is going downhill and the other advancing, but the bottom line is, both boards exist , have their differences, yet xenon's crew and our crew understand all this and support eachother.


----------



## Stick

You gotta be f*cking kidding me!! When I started writing my last post I was still on page one. I think I was responding to the 3 questions before me. My wife came home so I talked to her for a little bit and when I get back to finishing it we're on page 3. #1 thread Neo





















In a strange way that does feel kinda good.







Seriously though, nothing was meant to be taken personally. Just an observation.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Olson said:


> :laugh:


 A Nazi-*Jew*?!?! When did they start making these?!?!


----------



## stinkyfish

closed??


----------



## RhomZilla

slylie said:


> xenon's crew and our crew understand all this and support eachother.


True that.. but forget the crew!!! I want to support your avatar!!!









And Stick, dont trip potatoe chip.. As long as PFish and PFury are around, there will always be questions on which site is better than the other. Debates/arguements will lead to confusions and will conjour up personal opinion about each board.. good and bad. You may think you started something, but threads like these are sorta like a reminderl to let folks know the close relations and many similarities with both sites. And honestly, your not the first who've brought this up and wont be the last. This thread just adds to the many pages of an ongoing NON-existant rivalry.


----------



## nitrofish

I like both, but Im only into piranha's, so piranha-fury works better for me.

plus im so sick of newbies (ie. pygoshoal,widepud)calling me names on predatory fish, I try to help people and I get some jerk starting an argument with me. granted I lack self control, but damn!


----------



## nitrofish

lets all hug and make .everyone visit predatoryfish.net, if your not a member sign up now (unless your peacock :rasp: ).


----------



## 521 1N5

Josh said:


> ]
> We don't cry when a complete massengil disappears


no, but i'm sure you do when your acne medicine disappears.

Neo has a degree from Harvard in internet debating. He will always try to spin it to make you look stupid, that's what grown men who have nothing better to do can accomplish.

Either that or take pictures of eachother pointing guns at cameras in a communist hat and post them on a website.

Face it, Pfish took a dive because the mods/admins over there were a teeny bit to power hungry, hell remember when you guys fired Clay??? Big winners over there....It used to be a good site, but is falling fast, just like another board that used to be around.

Pfish Next aquatic terrors.


----------



## Xenon

I have a hunger for powah.


----------



## slylie

Xenon said:


> I have a hunger for powah.


 u monster.


----------



## DiXoN

whoa this has turned into the second of these threads this week.
unbelievable.
dixon


----------



## machete

521 1N5 said:


> Face it, Pfish took a dive because the mods/admins over there were a teeny bit to power hungry, hell remember when you guys fired Clay??? Big winners over there....It used to be a good site, but is falling fast, just like another board that used to be around.
> 
> Pfish Next aquatic terrors.


First of all, Clay deserved to be fired. I wish he would die. Neo is a asshole, so is slylie.

I want every member at pfish to worship my power. I demand a virgin on every new moon, and let the blood of pfury members coat the streets red. LOL

Dude, its a fish board. Thats it. Get a life. Trust me, its not going anywhere.
Funny thing, I sent two members over here just the other day because they had specific science questions about piranhas. I gave them my opinion, then said to try this site.
Anyway, you cant please everyone. Just remember when you come over to Pfish, better bring some goats blood and have a virgin handy, or its doomsday for you.

-Machete, power hungry mod, at a crappy fishsite.


----------



## 521 1N5

First of all, don't tell me to get a life, somebody else can tell me that...but def. not you.

Second of all, did you see anywhere in my posts where I said Machete was power hungry??? If you look at my first post...I said with exception of a few...

sh*t, I didn't really know you were a mod there anyways...goes to show how much I give a f*ck about you, so don't tell me to get a life...

and I'm sick of that..it's a fish board sh*t...If it's so un-important why the f*ck are you a moderator??

I could give a f*ck about Pfish anyways, the post was made so I expressed my views, If you guys have a problem with that, oh well, sorry. And let the record show I am still an active member over there, not banned or anything...Things turned to crap over there so I left, and came to a far superior site.


----------



## machete

521 1N5 said:


> First of all, don't tell me to get a life, somebody else can tell me that...but def. not you.
> 
> Second of all, did you see anywhere in my posts where I said Machete was power hungry??? If you look at my first post...I said with exception of a few...
> 
> sh*t, I didn't really know you were a mod there anyways...goes to show how much I give a f*ck about you, so don't tell me to get a life...
> 
> and I'm sick of that..it's a fish board sh*t...If it's so un-important why the f*ck are you a moderator??
> 
> I could give a f*ck about Pfish anyways, the post was made so I expressed my views, If you guys have a problem with that, oh well, sorry. And let the record show I am still an active member over there, not banned or anything...Things turned to crap over there so I left, and came to a far superior site.


 You are not allowed to speak to me again. You did not bring a virgin...wait, are you sacrificing yourself?? Ok, fine. 
Now back to what you are saying.. hahahahahahahahahaa. dude, its a fish board.
LOL


----------



## 521 1N5

wtf? oh I get it, I get it....

that is your defense..trying to make it seem like i'm sitting here crying over the internet and sh*t..

well if you didn't want a response you shouldn't have came over here, qoute me, and post bullshit.

Ya know? I mean, you come here, tell me I don't have a life..then I reply, and you cop the it's just a fish board sh*t.

How does that make sense??


----------



## Narcissus Narcosis

521 1N5 said:


> Either that or take pictures of eachother pointing guns at cameras in a communist hat and post them on a website.


 hey thanks for making fun of me, chunks, i thought we were cool. we post those pictures because it's entertaining to most people.


----------



## dracofish

Narcissus Narcosis said:


> 521 1N5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Either that or take pictures of eachother pointing guns at cameras in a communist hat and post them on a website.
> 
> 
> 
> hey thanks for making fun of me, chunks, i thought we were cool. we post those pictures because it's entertaining to most people.
Click to expand...

 I like those pics...especially the ones of cute animals wearing hats!

Oh, and Poo Butt roxors!


----------



## machete

521 1N5 said:


> wtf? oh I get it, I get it....
> 
> that is your defense..trying to make it seem like i'm sitting here crying over the internet and sh*t..
> 
> well if you didn't want a response you shouldn't have came over here, qoute me, and post bullshit.
> 
> Ya know? I mean, you come here, tell me I don't have a life..then I reply, and you cop the it's just a fish board sh*t.
> 
> How does that make sense??


 shhhh. Honey, no, no. Its ok. Its just fish boards.


----------



## 521 1N5

Narcissus Narcosis said:


> 521 1N5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Either that or take pictures of eachother pointing guns at cameras in a communist hat and post them on a website.
> 
> 
> 
> hey thanks for making fun of me, chunks, i thought we were cool. we post those pictures because it's entertaining to most people.
Click to expand...

 sh*t man, It was directed at Josh and was all I could think of at the time..
We are cool, but maybe next time Josh won't come on here and type out of his ass. 
I wasn't even thinking about you behind the camera.


----------



## 521 1N5

machete said:


> shhhh. Honey, no, no. Its ok. Its just fish boards.


 Exactly.

Allthough I'm not to fond of you saying I'm a virgin and you want me to go to you, then calling me honey...

Some other punks over there might be into that, but not this one.


----------



## PhoMan

How about someone puts a lock on this thread. I love both boards. Hate too see you guys rip on each other like this. After all.... we all love to keep fish... pirannha, catfish, gold fish.... same thing.


----------



## Josh

Acne medicine, since when did I have acne?
You're just upset because you were nothing more than a troll with sand in their vagina. Sorry we're unconducive to your trollness.

A tear is rolling down my cheek right now









Internet tough guys are fun!

Relax, I asked mike to leave this open. I actually find it relatively hilarious, since Mike and I are both friends.


----------



## Bryan

> we post those pictures because it's entertaining to most people.


Not as entertaining as pics of you wearing makeup and electrical tape.


----------



## 521 1N5

How do you figure I'm an internet tough guy??

did I say I was gonna beat your ass or anything? no, I was just expressing my opinion on you and your site.

And on another note, I think you guys have wayyyy overused that whole troll thing. I mean, it gets old pretty quick. You guys should go back to the drawing board, make up your new little e-sayings then let them out. Because that troll sh*t has no effect anymore.

I know! shibby. oh wait that's already been taken.

By the way, you should be the last person to talk about vaginas...you have to see one to talk about them...we all know in your case that's never happened.


----------



## Scoria

This thread is unfortunate.


----------



## machete

...and Jim Morrison sucks too!!


----------



## Memphis




----------



## Memphis

Jim Morrison owns joo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 521 1N5

run out of clever sh*t to say??

okay buddy, why don't you go back to that shitty little topic on your board, and talk sh*t there. 
only made 6 posts here and allready you have stunk up the joint. this thread was on it's way down, 4 hours later you bump it up just to type nothing but bullshit.

this thread isn't title "chunks is taking a nosedive" it's your board, so why don't you go do something about it.

and for cri-sake enjoy it!


----------



## Josh

521 1N5 said:


> How do you figure I'm an internet tough guy??
> 
> did I say I was gonna beat your ass or anything? no, I was just expressing my opinion on you and your site.
> 
> And on another note, I think you guys have wayyyy overused that whole troll thing. I mean, it gets old pretty quick. You guys should go back to the drawing board, make up your new little e-sayings then let them out. Because that troll sh*t has no effect anymore.
> 
> I know! shibby. oh wait that's already been taken.
> 
> By the way, you should be the last person to talk about vaginas...you have to see one to talk about them...we all know in your case that's never happened.


Ok, let's switch to your mentality.

I've seen plenty of vaginas. Just ask your mother









You posted nothing but spam over on the board that is severely missing you (another tear is rolling down my cheek).

Man, I haven't had this much fun since I saw your mother naked!

(it's fun stooping down to your level)

By the way, I didn't realize this was your board?
I saw Michael Baker as the owner last time I checked, Sandy Vagina.
Please, the only thing taking a nosedive is your mother into my crotch, sweet little baby


----------



## 521 1N5

Josh said:


> Ok, let's switch to your mentality.
> 
> I've seen plenty of vaginas. Just ask your mother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You posted nothing but spam over on the board that is severely missing you (another tear is rolling down my cheek).
> 
> Man, I haven't had this much fun since I saw your mother naked!
> 
> (it's fun stooping down to your level)


 my level? how is that my level? I said nothing about your mother or anything.

I said acne cream because you said massingil. you started it.

and FYI go look at my profile over there, where are the most posts? Spam my ass..

I contibuted plenty to that board, and for you to say otherwise really shows how much you guys care for the members.


----------



## Scoria

521 1N5 said:


> Josh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, let's switch to your mentality.
> 
> I've seen plenty of vaginas. Just ask your mother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You posted nothing but spam over on the board that is severely missing you (another tear is rolling down my cheek).
> 
> Man, I haven't had this much fun since I saw your mother naked!
> 
> (it's fun stooping down to your level)
> 
> 
> 
> my level? how is that my level? I said nothing about your mother or anything.
> 
> I said acne cream because you said massingil. you started it.
> 
> and FYI go look at my profile over there, where are the most posts? Spam my ass..
> 
> I contibuted plenty to that board, and for you to say otherwise really shows how much you guys care for the members.
Click to expand...

Yes, you _are_ invariably a "member!"


----------



## Josh

521 1N5 said:


> Josh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, let's switch to your mentality.
> 
> I've seen plenty of vaginas. Just ask your mother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You posted nothing but spam over on the board that is severely missing you (another tear is rolling down my cheek).
> 
> Man, I haven't had this much fun since I saw your mother naked!
> 
> (it's fun stooping down to your level)
> 
> 
> 
> my level? how is that my level? I said nothing about your mother or anything.
> 
> I said acne cream because you said massingil. you started it.
> 
> and FYI go look at my profile over there, where are the most posts? Spam my ass..
> 
> I contibuted plenty to that board, and for you to say otherwise really shows how much you guys care for the members.
Click to expand...

 No, actually, I was inferring that you were a douchebag









I believe 85% of your posts were either in the water cooler, or belittling someone else. As I said, we don't care about trolls, er, I'm sorry, I'm supposed to coin a new term for you. Dickheads? Dipshits? Dildos? Retards?


----------



## machete

Josh, quit using all of my lines. You plagiarizing fat ass! And Scoria, go back to the lab, you are not allowed to see sunlight.


----------



## vfrex

> This thread is unfortunate.


Who the hell made you the judge? f*ck you. This thread needs another fight. Bring it on girlie man!


----------



## 521 1N5

Josh said:


> No, actually, I was inferring that you were a douchebag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe 85% of your posts were either in the water cooler, or belittling someone else. As I said, we don't care about trolls, er, I'm sorry, I'm supposed to coin a new term for you. Dickheads? Dipshits? Dildos? Retards?


521 1N5
Find all posts by this member · Add to contact list · Edit my Signature · Avatar Options · Edit my Profile

Active Stats
Total Cumulative Posts 1,544
( 0.34% of total forum posts )
Posts per day 2.1
Joined 27-March 02
Most active in Piranha
548 posts in this forum
( 48% of this member's active posts )

Stick that in your commy cap.

your the one who is name calling. Dildo? Dipshit? that's when you know you've lost an argument.


----------



## InIndiana

I find it funny chunks is ripping Josh a new one with intellectual points but josh comes back with 12 year old playground remarks.


----------



## Scoria

vfrex said:


> This thread is unfortunate.
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell made you the judge? f*ck you. This thread needs another fight. Bring it on girlie man!
Click to expand...

Yo, dawg. You best keep yo' sh*t away from the Brain, man, or you be sufferin' tha consequences.


----------



## 521 1N5

InIndiana said:


> I find it funny chunks is ripping Josh a new one with intellectual points but josh comes back with 12 year old playground remarks.


 I also fiind it funny how they are doing the exact same thing to this thread, as they do to all the threads over there.

that doesn't happen very often here. Maybe that is one of your problems guys.

hey, I'm here to help.


----------



## Judazzz




----------



## vfrex

> Yo, dawg. You best keep yo' sh*t away from the Brain, man, or you be sufferin' tha consequences.


My sh*t? My shits already been brought son. Its up in your grill. Whatchagonnadoaboutit? My fish can kill yourfish!


----------



## Scoria

vfrex said:


> Yo, dawg. You best keep yo' sh*t away from the Brain, man, or you be sufferin' tha consequences.
> 
> 
> 
> My sh*t? My shits already been brought son. Its up in your grill. Whatchagonnadoaboutit? My fish can kill yourfish!
Click to expand...

Yeah, man, cuz I be grillin' _yo ass_, dawg! Yo fish is my feesh's beeyotch!


----------



## machete

521 1N5 said:


> InIndiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it funny chunks is ripping Josh a new one with intellectual points but josh comes back with 12 year old playground remarks.
> 
> 
> 
> I also fiind it funny how they are doing the exact same thing to this thread, as they do to all the threads over there.
> 
> that doesn't happen very often here. Maybe that is one of your problems guys.
> 
> hey, I'm here to help.
Click to expand...

 You are right. Thats because we are a bunch of juvinile assholes. We are children.
Thats exactly why our board will go down.


----------



## Josh

As this is what he used to do on pfish. We had to delete/edit/warn him over half of his posts, due to his conduct. He didn't give advice, he just bashed, and he trolled. He left predatoryfish.net because we wouldn't put up with his bashing of the other members any longer. 
Apparantly, he didn't like that









I came back with the same type of insults that he was dishing out towards me, and towards members in the past. It was actually a bit fun sinking down to his level. However, the fact still remains, he left the site because the staff cracked down on him, and, as a matter of fact, he was banned for two weeks because of his actions. Nobody, and I mean NOBODY liked him over there. I can't remember all of the pm's that I recieved asking us to remove him from the site. However, he made that choice for us. I'll reiterate this again: He left because nobody liked him, due to the fact that all he did was insult other members.

Your intellectual points wouldn't stand up at a 2 year university


----------



## 521 1N5

machete said:


> You are right. Thats because we are a bunch of juvinile assholes. We are children.
> Thats exactly why our board will go down.


 hey, you said it.

It's not lookin good so far...

pfish next AT.

go talk sh*t on your board. Stop polluting this one.


----------



## slylie

This thread reminds me of when i was in grade 2 and we 'made a gang' .. but then some other kids made another 'gang' and we made fun of eachother and made faces at eachother until the bell rang and we had to go back to class. But then after school we had a 'rock fight' until somone got a pebble in the eye. We all got in trouble and the principal made us all play a game of dodge ball and at the end of the game we were all friends.


----------



## machete

Do you find Morrison attractive while he is slobbering over the mic? Its kind of phallic, dont you think?


----------



## 521 1N5

Josh said:


> As this is what he used to do on pfish. We had to delete/edit/warn him over half of his posts, due to his conduct. He didn't give advice, he just bashed, and he trolled. He left predatoryfish.net because we wouldn't put up with his bashing of the other members any longer.
> Apparantly, he didn't like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I came back with the same type of insults that he was dishing out towards me, and towards members in the past. It was actually a bit fun sinking down to his level. However, the fact still remains, he left the site because the staff cracked down on him, and, as a matter of fact, he was banned for two weeks because of his actions. Nobody, and I mean NOBODY liked him over there. I can't remember all of the pm's that I recieved asking us to remove him from the site. However, he made that choice for us. I'll reiterate this again: He left because nobody liked him, due to the fact that all he did was insult other members.
> 
> Your intellectual points wouldn't stand up at a 2 year university


 are you out of your mind??

a lot of guys from pfish post here..no problems with them as far as I know.

Who didn't like me? besides your boy Neo? you've got a pretty good memory of this sh*t.

Maybe it isn't me who needs to get a life after all.

FYI I kept your board interesting for a minute....you must have me confused with Pbyte.

and I don't recall bashing that many people, no more that the mods/admins over there presently.


----------



## 521 1N5

machete said:


> Do you find Morrison attractive while he is slobbering over the mic? Its kind of phallic, dont you think?


 okay, your sh*t is getting old...obviously you don't have anything else to say.

Jesus the guy is so f*cking desperate he is making fun of my avatar..

good stuff guys.

to answer the first reply.

THIS is what happened to pfish.

These are mods people! over on this board talking sh*t like children. I would expect more from you guys. Your attitudes are the reason your site is going down the shitter.


----------



## Narcissus Narcosis

i just figured out what this thread is missing...

animals

in

novelty

hats!!


----------



## ImTheMan

machete said:


> Josh, quit using all of my lines. You plagiarizing fat ass! And Scoria, go back to the lab, you are not allowed to see sunlight.


yo..yo..yo...yo..yo! Whudup!







I'd figure I'd get in too!


----------



## InIndiana

Josh, I seriously doubt you could even pass a 2 year university. And for the phallic part, I seriously doubt he has any psychosexual feelings toward Morrison. Then again, I highly doubt you even know anything about that or Freud for that matter. And I'm sure he doesn't derive his power from Morrison's penis if that is what you are implying which is true in the way you set up your statement.. In fact, it was an idiotic statement. Edit: When is the last time you have seen P fury's mods talk any form of trash? I have never seen it. Xenon runs this site with unheralded professionalism. They never put down any member and treat everyone with the utmost respect like we are their elders. (with the exception of sweet lu)


----------



## slylie

lets all chant together...

"MECALECHA HI, MECHA HINEY HO... MECALECHA HI MECHA HONEI HO"


----------



## machete

ok. You win. I will leave. Sorry.


----------



## slylie

InIndiana said:


> Josh, I seriously doubt you could even pass a 2 year university. And for the phallic part, I seriously doubt he has any psychosexual feelings toward Morrison. Then again, I highly doubt you even know anything about that or Freud for that matter. And I'm sure he doesn't derive his power from Morrison's penis if that is what you are implying which is true in the way you set up your statement.. In fact, it was an idiotic statement.


 WOW u sound the Edumicated.

hahahah..


----------



## Guest

Narcissus Narcosis said:


> i just figured out what this thread is missing...
> animals in novelty hats!!


----------



## 521 1N5

slylie said:


> InIndiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Josh, I seriously doubt you could even pass a 2 year university. And for the phallic part, I seriously doubt he has any psychosexual feelings toward Morrison. Then again, I highly doubt you even know anything about that or Freud for that matter. And I'm sure he doesn't derive his power from Morrison's penis if that is what you are implying which is true in the way you set up your statement.. In fact, it was an idiotic statement.
> 
> 
> 
> WOW u sound the Edumicated.
> 
> hahahah..
Click to expand...

 who's bashing who now?

god you guys, just get the f*ck out of here...talk sh*t on your board.


----------



## Narcissus Narcosis

YES! jester cat!!


----------



## machete

521 1N5 said:


> god you guys, just get the f*ck out of here...talk sh*t on your board.


 We are doing that too!!


----------



## InIndiana

No rebuttal? Its ok. You can always say I have sand in my vagina.


----------



## vfrex

> You can always say I have sand in my vagina.


InIndiana - You have sand in your vagina.


----------



## Judazzz

Ok, play-time is over, kids...

Next "I'm tougher-than-you" thread is scheduled on april 15th - don't forget to make a note in your agenda...


















(not because I'm partial to anyone - this sh*t simply makes PFury look like crap)


----------



## Xenon

damnit! I leave for 2 seconds and miss my chance to match wits with the brain in a mason jar. Maybe next time folks.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Xenon said:


> Maybe next time folks.


 April 15th


----------

